# 04 115 Yamaha 4 stroke oil drain plug question



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the thread and shaft dimensions are on the oil plug for above engine. The Yamaha part number is 90340-14M06-00. I'm tring to make a gravity oil drain and I need these dimensions so I can get a hollow fitting that will properly fit in the oil plug hole. No place I have called seems to be aboe to tell me. Thank you!

Gene


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Why not use the easy way. Tilt motor up, remove plug, insert 3/4 hose in rubber neck, lower engine and drain oil into a bucket.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Captain, as you can see from my post to you on the other thread..... I can't do anything easy  I guess I am kind of on a mission to get this fitting. But if a 3/4 inch hose will work with minimal mess I'll definately go that route. I continue to learn things about my boat and motor and I am a sponge to learn more!! I'm retired Navy and have a great job now but would love to work on outboards for a living! It would probably be less money but I know I would love it! And that matters most of all! Thank you any knowledge you pass!

Gene


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the best thing we have found is the cheap black plastic 3/4 bilge pump hose, you know the stuff that is sectioned in 1 foot sections, it is very light and flexible, works great. fits right in the rubber grommet with 0 mess.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you! Think I will give that a try!


----------

